# Do you post pictures of yourself?



## Jason 1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Why or why not?

Please reply

Thank you


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

I do it because of my low self-esteem and to improve it. I want for people to respond to my pics for it to happen.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Sure for curiosity reasons, Im totally clueless if I'm pretty and assume I'm ugly or maybe I'm ugly and assume I'm prettier. I don't get my face. I don't know where I stand and it interests me to hear others opinion.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

I have my pics on Facebook and Linkedin.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

No. I'm still too terrified to post one because I really hate the way I look. I posted a video and that was a huge step, but a picture is something I just can't do yet.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

No. I don't post pictures of myself online because I try to maintain a very small internet footprint. There are only 2-3 pictures of me online from the newspaper. That is it.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Yes and no.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

i dont have pictures of myself. if i were to go missing i believe my family members would not be able to produce a picture of me. :blank



tbyrfan said:


> No. I'm still too terrified to post one because I really hate the way I look. I posted a video and that was a huge step, but a picture is something I just can't do yet.


didnt you post pictures here of yourself with arnie?


----------



## walkingonice (May 1, 2013)

Post them where? Facebook without hesitation, SAS no.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

No. It is not necessary for people to _see _me.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

No. People in my real life knows how I look and that is enough.


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

Of course I am one photogenic gentleman.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

No? I never see any point. I'm pretty ugly ftw.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

When I feel good about it. Fear of exposure is the factor. Not whether or not somebody finds me attractive..


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Very rarely. 'Mostly because I'm too lazy to grab my camera and upload any.


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Yes, I find it interesting that a lot of people see me as unfriendly.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

:yes

Gives me something to do when I don't have anything noteworthy to post. I don't have a facebook, so SAS picture threads give me my fix. Not gonna lie, it's nice to hear postive feedback from some really sweet members. The first time I posted a picture of myself on the internet I was pretty nervous, but after some decent replies I've gained confidence in my looks. I used to think I was atrociously awkward looking, but now I think I look at least okay, which is good enough for me (I know the cliche is that beauty's on the inside, and other people's opinions don't matter, but outside support was the initial stimuli for my self-confidence to grow by itself).


----------



## No Name (Jul 22, 2012)

Some of them. I find taking pictures entertaining, might as well do something with them other than having them than sit on my computer.

It also made me realise how my problem with how I look was/is with myself. You people who are afraid of posting your pictures should maybe try it or just think about why exactly you don't like pictures of yourself. Do you think the picture is you? (Then who is looking at the picture?)


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)

sas111 said:


> Sure for curiosity reasons, Im totally clueless if I'm pretty and assume I'm ugly or maybe I'm ugly and assume I'm prettier. I don't get my face. I don't know where I stand and it interests me to hear others opinion.


I do it for exactly this reason as well


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> :yes
> 
> Gives me something to do when I don't have anything noteworthy to post. I don't have a facebook, so SAS picture threads give me my fix.


this


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

Yes, because hundreds of people see me in real life so why should it matter if a bunch of strangers online sees me. It's not like anyone really cares what I look like anyways unless I was hot, which I am not so nobody cares.


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

I have...but I quickly delete most of them. Nobody should have to see that sh*t. I have 1 on my profile, that's about it. I'm just gross.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Ja.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

not actually in threads no, my profile picture is of me though, i thought it would be cool to add loads of contrast to it lol, my profile picture is of me as well.

im actually quite scared to post it on here because you never know who lurks on here, i uploaded one the other day and removed it straight away.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

tlgibson97 said:


> Yes, because hundreds of people see me in real life so why should it matter if a bunch of strangers online sees me. It's not like anyone really cares what I look like anyways unless I was hot, which I am not so nobody cares.


true but nobody can make a meme out of you when you are in public lol

the internet can be a cruel place at times


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> No. I'm still too terrified to post one because I really hate the way I look. I posted a video and that was a huge step, but a picture is something I just can't do yet.


that video was good, it helps a bit to know that other people speak exactly what im thinking if you know what i mean?

on here we all think similar thoughts due to anxiety.


----------



## Tumbling Destiny (May 13, 2012)

No, because I can't stand the judgment from it (whether good or bad). I don't want people being nicer or meaner to me based on how I look. There's already enough of it offline, I don't want it online too.

Also I don't believe online validation is... well, valid. I'm happy for people who are doing it to help get over their anxiety though.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

Cheery said:


> No, because I can't stand the judgment from it (whether good or bad). I don't want people being nicer or meaner to me based on how I look. There's already enough of it offline, I don't want it online too.
> 
> Also I don't believe online validation is... well, valid. I'm happy for people who are doing it to help get over their anxiety though.


whoa that's like exactly what i told basuraeuropea when i shared my views. like word for word exactness. but then he said **** your views and asked me for a picture (he didn't really do the first thing but he did the second thing). then i was like whatevs and i put one up. then (and some time elapses between the last then and this then) you commented saying how i was CUTE, and i was like MORE OF THIS, PLEASE, and so i put up another one. but my official stance is that really like how on forums we can just appreciate each other for what we say, and how people look doesn't have to enter into anything at all (now i'm retelling what i told bas). i think that's a cool thing, and when one just puts pictures up, or when everyone is asking each other for each others pictures (bas!), then that's ruining something kind of special about a place like a forum. and putting aside how pictures can effect how one gets treated, comments TO the pictures, good or bad, are all emotionally distracting and only rewarding when they're good. but the reward mixed with the emotional distraction, makes the reward less nice. am i rambling now? am i?? am i?? no! i am heading directly towards my conclusion, which ends with how i decided to restrict pictures to friends only, as that would reduce a lot of the judging.

but then how, the next day, because i am such a coward, i reversed it. i was like BUT WHAT IF SOMEONE LIKE CHEERY hadn't talked to me to begin with because MY PICTURE HADN'T BEEN THERE. i would have MISSED SO MUCH. WHAT IF. WHAT IF. WHAT IF. and my mental spluttering forced me into the aforementioned action. YOU DID. you encouraged someone to keep doing the very thing you don't like, the thing that he didn't even like, think about that for a moment, honey.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I used to post ones of my face. Now I don't because I realized how many actually deranged people are on here. Also, people will use it against you because they think you don't actually have any issues and are looking for attention, etc. It's just better to remain relatively anonymous on here.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

I try to keep most of my personal info off of sites like these, pictures included


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Cheery said:


> No, because I can't stand the judgment from it (whether good or bad). *I don't want people being nicer or meaner to me based on how I look.* There's already enough of it offline, I don't want it online too.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I feel like I did one time, but I don't know if that was a dream or real life. Regardless, there is virtually no point in me doing it, so no.


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

Yah


----------



## mfd (May 5, 2013)

Nope, I don't. If people try to take a picture of me in person, I will leave so they cannot take it, or have them delete the photo if they already took it.

Honestly I'm just not a fan of how I look. I don't think I'm ugly, but neither do I think I'm attractive. I don't feel like my body or face match who I am.

When I look at pictures of myself as a younger kid (~6) I actually don't recognize them as being me. With pictures of me when I was an older kid, while I know they're of me, and I may even remember when they were taken, I don't feel like the person in them _is_ me. I feel no connection at all to the person in the photo.

Even when I look at myself in the mirror I don't feel a connection to the face. I know it's me, but I don't feel like it's me. It feels like I look... wrong is the only way I can think to describe it.

And yeah, I know that's some depersonalization going on...

_edit: *looks to the left* Ahh! I've changed!_


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Yeah sometimes, I get bored. I find participating the threads to be fun.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

I like to have an old picture on my profile just to give people a general idea of what I look like. Although that picture is outdated now. When I was a teenager I had a very good friendship with a girl online until she came across a picture of me on some myspace profile that I was coerced into setting up. Afterwards she suddenly became pretty uninterested in talking to me. People have never really reacted favorably to my appearance, so I'd rather people know what I looked like if it means they're going to treat me differently.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

tlgibson97 said:


> Yes, because hundreds of people see me in real life so why should it matter if a bunch of strangers online sees me. It's not like anyone really cares what I look like anyways unless I was hot, which I am not so nobody cares.


Yup, couldn't have said it better myself!


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

Very rarely, I have one on facebook and my avatar here is me although I was in shadows.

Why, I am not very tech-savvy and find the process of getting the pictures off the camera and onto the internets difficult. Also I am married and don't want to tease all the people on this site.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

No, too much anxiety. I hardly post on FB. I've also been on this site for almost 3 years now, and I have never posted on that "Post a pic" thread. I don't NEED approval from people about my looks..my anxiety and self-consciousness out beats that no matter what.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Yes, but I do it for myself. My BDD makes looking at myself difficult, so posting pictures online really makes me anxious. But I do it anyways. It's like an exposure and I hope it's a way to push myself outside the comfort zone. I think it's helping, even though I often freak out about them or delete them completely.


----------



## jvo (Apr 24, 2013)

Yeah it's good exposure. And it makes going online feel more real, like I'm not just an anonymous poster- but me.


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

No.

There's nothing to look at.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Yes, because sometimes I get bored. Sometimes I think a pic looks awesome. Sometimes I just feel like it for whatever reason. I think I'm good looking...and I don't care if others disagree...won't change my opinion. I couldn't care less if somebody were to stumble on here and recognize me. Highly, highly unlikely i'd ever talk to that person in real life anyways.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Pics I post up tend to get deleted at some point & my pics on my profile page are set to friends only. 

I'm not really that conscious, it's more of an idealism thing - if I'm going to be judged I'd rather it be on the basis of my thoughts. Once upon a time the internet operated on such an ideal, not so much nowadays which I think is a shame.


----------



## DiceMan (Mar 26, 2012)

Not sure why some people said they don't post their pictures of themselves yet they used to have it on their avatar for the longest time and other sections of the forum. No need to lie.


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

I do, I either know I look damn fine, or I know I don't and don't care. Anxiety about my appearance is something I love not having to deal with. What I do find difficult is responding to comments


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Jason 1 said:


> Why or why not?
> 
> Please reply
> 
> Thank you


I do not.

The internet is forever.

You're welcome.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

PickleNose said:


> I do not.
> 
> The internet is forever.
> 
> You're welcome.


Well, only as long as the server that the information's hosted on :b


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Paper Samurai said:


> Well, only as long as the server that the information's hosted on :b


 That's long enough. I've seen pictures online of people I haven't seen in over 20 years. Some of them were people I wasn't too happy with the last time I saw them.

I can go and find things I wrote on usenet 12 years ago right now. Some things I wrote I'm not too proud of. It's an eye opener when you see something you just posted not even thinking so long ago. Makes you think.

The point is you put things on the internet and you just never know. Why risk it? Nobody needs to see me unless they know me. And in that case, they know where to find me.


----------



## cozynights (Mar 19, 2013)

Nah, I can't take bad criticism very nicely _at all_.


----------



## Bluemonster (Feb 15, 2012)

I put yes. I never used to, but I am doing it more often to improve my confidence


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Yes, I post it once in a while when I feel okay with the picture. My appearance is a part of my identity and I would like to share it with people whom I talk to.


----------



## Diáfanos (Feb 3, 2011)

The only times I would look good is if the picture is taken by myself.

Weird angles surely distorts what I really look like in real life.


----------



## worldcitizen (Aug 28, 2011)

No. I'm not very photogenic.


----------



## Beetleguise (May 30, 2013)

Zeppelin said:


> No. I don't post pictures of myself online because I try to maintain a very small internet footprint. There are only 2-3 pictures of me online from the newspaper. That is it.


Thiiisss


----------



## radisto (Apr 14, 2013)

No, I don't even have pictures of myself.


----------



## asphodel (Apr 30, 2013)

Nope. Don't want to receive the attention or wind up unable to regain anonymity.


----------



## PassiveAggressive (Apr 17, 2013)

I used to, but lately my self-esteem has gone down the toilet so I don't do it anymore.


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

I have a few on facebook, which is set to friends only, and they already know what I look like anyway. 

I don't post any here because I'm paranoid about being recognized.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Yes, because it makes me feel special.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

Not so often on forums, no. Once in a blue moon I will post it on a picture thread. I do show myself on Facebook, but I don't go posting myself in the newsfeed ever


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Yes, but I almost instantly remove them. :|


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Only once in a certain forum.
I'm not posting my pictures because usually I don't like how I look in them.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

I avoid posting pictures of myself because I simply don't want others to see what I look like in real life. I also just detest pictures of myself in general.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Rarely. I'll post them once in a blue moon. When I do post I tend to get overlooked, anyway. I don't photograph often and quite frankly, I like to keep at least _some_ aura of mystery. Keep people guessing and let them come up with their own perception of what I may look like.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

I don't do it around here anymore because it doesn't amount to anything for me; I just seemed to get ignored when I did post 'em. Didn't do anything to me emotionally because I don't care as much as the next guy. I'm very confident in how I look, but I don't care for posting pictures much if the sake if it is the only reason I happen to be doing it. Probably not going to post any more for a good while unless someone asks me to.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

No because I wouldn't want to give the people of SAS nightmares.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I've done it. Usually because I want feedback on an outfit or somethin'.


----------



## mightypillow (May 18, 2012)

I don't post pictures of myself because I don't like pictures of myself. Looking at them makes me uneasy, and the thought that they are on display for other to see makes me feel worse.


----------

